# Syrian Arabic/MSA: Read!



## jmt356

Syrian Arabic / MSA: question: Read!

MSA: 
أِقْرَأْ

Syrian Arabic: 
أَئْرآ


----------



## Hemza

It's not "Syrian Arabic", it's Urban Syrian Arabic . "أِقْرَأْ" also exists in Syria, as it exists in Lebanon, beside "igra".


----------



## fdb

jmt356 said:


> MSA:
> أِقْرَأْ



Delete the first hamza, of course.


----------



## jmt356

Hemza said:


> It's not "Syrian Arabic", it's Urban Syrian Arabic . "أِقْرَأْ" also exists in Syria, as it exists in Lebanon, beside "igra".


Of course,  أِقْرَأْ also exists in Syria. But I am asking about colloquial Syrian Arabia (العربية السورية العامية), not formal Arabic as spoken in Syria. To my knowledge, أَئْرآ is used in colloquial Syrian Arabic. Of course, أِقْرَأْ also exists in formal Syrian Arabic, as it exists in formal Arabic spoken throughout the Arab world. 



fdb said:


> Delete the first hamza, of course.


 
According to Barron’s 501 Arabic Verbs, there is a ء below the ا, as follows: 
إِقْرَأْ
Some texts do not include the ء in إِقْرَأْ, so it appears to be optional. I believe writing out the ء in all imperative conjugations of form I is optional. For example, one may write إفعلْ (do!) or افعلْ (do!) without the ء.


----------



## cherine

No, the hamza in this form is a همزة وصل , so you should write اِفْعَل، اقرأ، اكتب، اذكر ...etc.


----------



## Hemza

jmt356 said:


> Of course,  أِقْرَأْ also exists in Syria. But I am asking about colloquial Syrian Arabia (العربية السورية العامية), not formal Arabic as spoken in Syria. To my knowledge, أَئْرآ is used in colloquial Syrian Arabic. Of course, أِقْرَأْ also exists in formal Syrian Arabic, as it exists in formal Arabic spoken throughout the Arab world.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Barron’s 501 Arabic Verbs, there is a ء below the ا, as follows:
> إِقْرَأْ
> Some texts do not include the ء in إِقْرَأْ, so it appears to be optional. I believe writing out the ء in all imperative conjugations of form I is optional. For example, one may write إفعلْ (do!) or افعلْ (do!) without the ء.



No, I'm not speaking about "formal Syrian", I'm speaking about colloquial Syrian, for example, in the South of Syria, they pronounce it "iqra" . But I suppose you're speaking about the Damascus dialect.

About the hamza, I agree with you, it's not always written, I red some texts without.


----------



## momai

Hemza said:


> No, I'm not speaking about "formal Syrian", I'm speaking about varieties of Syrian, for example, in the South of Syria, they pronounce it "iqra" . But I suppose you're speaking about the Damascus one.


In Syria we say qraa 2raa graa but never "i" at the first  to me it sounds a little bit formal.


----------



## Hemza

momai said:


> In Syria we say qraa 2raa graa but never "i" at the first  to me it sounds a little bit formal.



Thanks for the information, as I'm not a Syrian speaker, I don't know exactly how you pronounce it . It's the same in Moroccan, in which we say "qraa", but in 7ejazi, we say "iqraa/igraa".


----------



## vinyljunkie619

I always heard Syrians/Lebanese/Palestinians and Egyptians all say "I2ra"
Jordanians usually say "Igra"


----------



## Zoghbi

momai said:


> In Syria we say qraa 2raa graa but never "i" at the first  to me it sounds a little bit formal.




That is suprising, so you the only ones among arabic world who don't prononce the imperative form correctly (morrocan also but I don't know if they do it in all cases)



> It's the same in Moroccan



yes I noticed that before, in a football game, my friend said to me "d5el d5el d5el!" I was'nt aware what he want me to do for me he was saying: he entered, he entered, he entered! in fact whe asking me "to enter", in my dialect we say it "ad5ol", he said me that it's a new corruption of  speak, so maybe it concern only few verbs.

Morrocans leave out the first alif in all  fa3ala verbs forms ?


----------



## momai

Zoghbi said:


> yes I noticed that before, in a football game, my friend said to me "d5el d5el d5el!" I was'nt aware what he want me to do for me he was saying: he entered, he entered, he entered! in fact whe asking me "to enter", in my dialect we say it "ad5ol", he said me that it's a new corruption of  speak, so maybe it concern only few verbs.
> 
> Morrocans leave out the first alif in all  fa3ala verbs forms ?


A Syrian would say "d5ol"! or "foot"! without the "i" in the imperative form


----------



## Zoghbi

very interresting, I didn't expect it.
And the second one is correct فوت.


----------



## analeeh

Yeah, northern Levantine dialects as a general rule have at least some of their imperatives formed on the pattern fʿōl/fʿēl (with variants for different types of verbs). Two common examples I've heard on TV are _skōt_ 'shut up' and _trēk_ 'leave'.


----------



## abdalhamid

vinyljunkie619 said:


> I always heard Syrians/Lebanese/Palestinians and Egyptians all say "I2ra"
> Jordanians usually say "Igra"



Oui c'est vrai, in Palestine we use "Igra" or "I2ra" or "I8ra" or "Ikra" this is related to who live in city or in village. And I think this is exist also in Jordan,Syria,Lebanon.


----------



## Hemza

abdalhamid said:


> Oui c'est vrai, in Palestine we use "Igra" or "I2ra" or "I8ra" or "Ikra" this is related to who live in city or in village. And I think this is exist also in Jordan,Syria,Lebanon.



I'm not sure, but I think the pronounciation with "ك" ("ikra")  also exists in some parts of Algeria.


----------



## Zoghbi

Only inside the city of djidjel. Very funny dialect, they say "kelb"  كلب for heart.


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

It's اقرأ without hamze and it's not optional whether to leave it or not, it's mandatory because it's imperative.
in Formal Syrian it's completely different especially in Damascusو they pronounce the letter ق as hamza ء so it becomes إئرا. in other regions in Syria like the country and the syrian coast they pronounce the letter ق properly.


----------

